
GopherCon 2014 - geetarista
http://www.gophercon.com/
======
mindcrime
Is it wrong that I was hoping this was a con focused on Gopher[1]?

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_%28protocol%29>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
As a U of MN alum, I am horribly disappointed that this is about Go.

~~~
protomyth
As a U of ND alum, I quite happy this is about Go. :)

------
lifeguard
Anyone else think this was a retro conference for the gopher protocol? No? OK.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)>

~~~
qu4z-2
I certainly did. I was almost tempted to go :)

EDIT: Maybe we should organise one. I'm not really sure what we'd do there,
though. I don't usually go to conferences.

~~~
lifeguard
when I woke up and saw my 25 karma comment here I think we should!

------
pholbrook
There were in fact at least two GopherCons ('92 and '93) focused on the Gopher
protocol. I worked at the time for CICNet, and we hosted one of the
conferences in Ann Arbor.

------
Falkon1313
No information, no registration, no feed, not even a signup for 'send me more
information when it becomes available'? Needs input from marketing.

------
geetarista
According to the post on the mailing list, the tentative schedule is April
25-26 2014 in Denver.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/golang-n...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/golang-
nuts/Q-nTxiJ0xz0)

